

Pebble smartwatch sets second Kickstarter record, and it's not done yet - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2892952/opensource-subnet/pebble-smartwatch-sets-second-kickstarter-record-and-its-not-done-yet.html?null

======
stevep2007
Over two years after breaking a Kickstarter funding record to get its
smartwatch off the ground, Pebble returned to the crowdfunding site to fund
its new watch, the Pebble Time.

With 23 days to go in its latest Kickstarter funding campaign, Pebble has
raised over $15 million. Last year, Pebble shipped more smartwatches than
Android Wear. This year, the company might ship more than Apple.

